# OrdoMalleus GreyKnights brought kicking and screaming into 5th Ed



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So with the new GK codex being released and so many excellent project logs around at the moment, I decided it was time for the my 3rd Ed Grey Knights to be brought (WSYWIG and all) into 5th edition .
So without further Ado.....


I would like to apologise upfront for the (Hopefully temporary) poor quality of the photos. Im hoping to source a digital camera soon, but untill then im stuck using my phone! Sorry!










So my 1500 pts list to build to start of with is:

Terminator Squad Pelega:10 Man Terminator Squad
"Fist of Faith"-Stormraven gunship
"Ancient Iassus"- Plasma Cannon/DCCW Dreadnought
"Ancient Cator" -Psyfleman Dreadnought
Grandmaster Caddon Varn
Strike Squad Cael
Officio Assainorum Kill agent 11084B-Vindicare Assasin

*White* Dictates on wish list
Red= Assembled/Base coated
Yellow= Work in Progress
Green= Completed
Click on the link to go the the post


On top of this there are a couple of units I want to paint up to make a second 150opt list :
Units to add in the Future
10 Man Squad of Purifiers-To be made from remodelled Metal PAGK
*2nd StormRaven
2nd Strike Squad
Techmarine
*

Army Theme.

I am hoping to reuse as much of my old metal stuff as possible, and luckily the new plastic boxes contain lots of spare parts.


I also wanted to rebase my army, and was torn between Ice flocking or a lava world, but in the end settled on lava. Here is a prototype base to see how the effect would look.











All C&C welcome


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Apologies for all the WIP photos rather than anything actuall solid! Here is my grandmaster. Again my phone takes rubbish photos, so untill I get a decent camera (and take better photos!) I will just have to try and assure you that he looks much better in real life!



















The base model was Inquistor lord Rex that I had been using as my 3rd Ed Grandmaster (Hence the dodgy paint scheme already). First of, his resin sword was so bent it looked like a cutlass being held the wrong way, so I swapped it for the GK terminator sword with an engraved Inquistion "I" on it. His left arm was already converted with an old metal GKT arm. 

To keep the helmeted theme of the army , his head was cut off, a space made with a 5mm Drill bit and a bit of filling and replaced with a paladin head from the plastic Terminator Boxed set.

To represent his Iron Halo, The outer ring of the Nemesis Ward Stave was pinned behind his head. (Beware! The plastic is incredibly thin if you try and do the same). A Liberal tactical spreading of purity seals over his body and hes ready to be repainted.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

*Stormraven Gunship*

Here is a WIP of my Stormraven Gunship










Only a few minor changes to the base kit, the pilot is converted from the FW Greyknight hatch gunner. A razor saw was used to trim off the legs just below the belt and before being pinned to the Stormraven pilots legs. While it’s a small change that probably wont be noticed, I think it was worth it, and furthermore enables me to save the techmarine parts for a future conversion I want to do!  . The Ornate front hatch is the FW rear Rhino door.


















C:GK states that the stormraven displays the heraldry of the pilot, so the stripes on the wings and next to the cockpit are made from strips of plastic card, with further layers of plasticard detail glued on top, with Brass decals from FW and purity seals used for add further detail.

The weapons on the turret are magnetised to enable to me to swap out weapons as I chose. I also attempted to model a GK gunner to replace the servitor inside, but unfortunately there is not enough room inside the turret. (Poor planning on GWs half perhaps?)

I also wanted to display the psychic circuitry that enables l Fortitude, the psychic power cast by the crew to ignore shaken and stunned results. Based on the SM psychic hood, and the agesis suit on GKs, I used guitar wire leading to rolled balls of green stuff to turn the turret shrouding into a sort of psychic hood. I then used the same effect above the pilots hatch. (See Photo below). I Still Need to paint the balls up as gems and generally touchup the spills.











C & C Welcome


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Dreadnought with Plasma Cannon and Nemesis Force Weapon. Currently waiting dread sized lava bases. Planning on painting the plasma cannon arm red like the force weapon arm to match the shield.

















Still need to blue wash the armour and then work on the layers of highlights, gems/eyes, pipes etc but the base colours are doen well enough to enable me to take him to games


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

The compulsory twin autocannon+Psybolt ammo Dread. I used the chaos autocannons over the normal SM ones as I love the screaming Daemonic Skull around the barrel, but it took quite a while to scrape the unwanted chaos Inconography off with a craft knife. 








Like with the other dreadnought, the arms are going to be painted to match the tilt sheild, this time White and Red. The Right hand Autocannon is the FW Chaos Marine Autocannon, with all the Chaos Iconography filed off. I thought the screaming daemionic skull was particularly GK.....









Basic Colours Done:
-The Grey Will be washed with blue ink, and then highlighted with mithril silver and then 50/50 Mithril silver+Skull white
-The red will be hightlighted with successive layers of blood red throught to blazing orrange
-White blended from spacewolf grey to skull white.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

My 3rd Ed Terminators that still need a paintjob to bring them up to scratch..


















Dual Daemonhammers








One is the standard Daemonhammer that comes in the box, the other was a plastic halberdier with the blade snipped off and a thunderhammer mounted on top. To make a secure bond, a 2mm hole was drilled into the hammer which the halberd pole sat into.








3rd GK Terminators with swords, and psycannon/halberd halfway through repainting.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

WIP Strike Squad Updates








Twin Psycannons for the squad









The sword on the right still needs a coat of gloss varnsih but is how I am intending to do the rest of the armys force swords. This models may need redoing as it is slightly riushed, but a bit more exprimentation and I should have it perfected! Would be so much easier if I had an airbrush......
Twin Daemonhammers for the squad









Still in WIP: the reds need doing as does the weapons and gems/eyes. The green on the staff of the weapon is again an army wide theme: i am aiming for a greenish obsidian/marble effect with lightining effect arcing over it. Will hopefully get a test model done this week and post the results up for C&C


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

-[Reserved for Vindicare Assasin Updates]-

So I have a metal vindicare assasin (Which I love rules wise btw!) but ..he just doesnt seem to stick out (I suppose quite rightly for a sniper lol) 

so if I get time in between all these pure Grey knights I may try and convert him into something like this.......


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

They look good Ordo. I just wish the pics werent so blurry, but besides that, keep posting those Grey Knights and Happy Painting!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks WinZip, im sorry about the poor quality of the photos! I will try and take better ones as soon as I can!


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I like the lava bases, but the orange on the dreadnought seems a little bit too bright

great! id love to see more


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The one reservation I have for the lava base is that the lightest part seems to be on top....when it actually would be the reverse...try looking up pictures of actual lava.
But seems pretty well done other than the blurry pictures.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Cant really comment to much on the models as i cant see them clearly, only thing i can suggest from the images is they possibly need a wash and highlight as the metal seems all one block colour and there should be a function called Macro on your camera put that on it will make your pics clearer.

Also I dont think theres a need to put a "Reserved for" sign as its your log and you update when you want.

As to the bases they seem to lack the glow of lava, but apart from that it looks good i wouldnt even want to attempt doing those sort of bases and im still trying to figure out how to paint Grey Knights in a unique way. Good Progress so far tho keep it up.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, and sorry for my delay to reply! Finals at university and all......

Was hoping to have most of the bases order, unfortunately Dark Art minitures who I was hoping to source the bases of are out of stock  

@arumchic: I Orignally tried painting the lava from photographs (With it coolest and Darkest on top) , but IMO it looked poo, so tried is as you see it. I figured it only changes that coour on earth becase the air has a cooling effect on it, But on an alien or daemon world could it not stay hot for longer?

@yanlou: thanks for the C &C, the stormraven has been washed blue, and the silver is indeed highlighted but untill I source a Digital Camera youll have to take my word for it Everything else has only the first layer of silver hopefully once Ive washed it and highlighter, it should be more to your taste!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I don't think so, but whatever floats your boat. You can go take a look at my lava base here and see how it looks like to you.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmm point taken it looks more natural, but with no disrespect intended I think I prefer it looking hot in the middle. I think I might yellow ink it to dry and make appear more glowy.

However that Said, I do love your skulltakers sword! Might take that as a bit of inspiration!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So long time no update and I have finished university and began progress back with this project! First up is 3 models that I am planning on using as my objectives:










Obviously WIP and still in various stages of painted-ness.

The first model is just a bog standard servo skull, the middle is a semi completed cherabim, and the last the familiar from Lord Hector Rex that still needs spraying and painting. Obviously once all three are done they will be mounted on the same lava bases as the rest of the army.

C&C


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Yay! First ever fine cast model! 

Im converting up a emperors champion to be the justicar for my strike squad!










The sword has snapped off unfotunately despite being safely transmitted in my hard case, but I will pin it on tonight but twisted round so that the words "imperator rex" are on the top of the sword. A Storm bolter was added to ensure that the Model was WYSIWYG.

The left shoulder pad was filed and shaped untill a GK shoulder pad fitted on top to give him some grey knight Inconography. THe fist was cut away and the grey knight fist holding a seververed head pinned in place. Unfortunately this obscured the facial features of the daemonette, so it was cut off and pinned with the head facing in the opposite direction so that it could be seen from the side. (See Below)










Hopefully spraying him tommorrow, but aiming for each large area (Belt buckle and each kneeCap to display the squad iconography (White background, Red Stripe plus any campaign symbols)


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't wait for that Justicar to be completed!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A decent looking army all around. It'll look very nice when they're all on the lava bases.

I gotta say though, I think you've gone and ruined one of the finest GW models. The Emperor's champion is a stunning model, and I think you should have left the sword as it was and stuck the bolter on the left hand, which was already empty. Besides, the head of the deamonette doesn't look right sticking straight out by the hair. But that's just me.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

@ Khornes fist: sorry! unfortunately the storm bolter (neither the terminator one, the smaller power armoured ones and a small one I tired to convert) were all too large to be mounted on the left hand fist, forcing me to mount it on top of the sword.....one thing led to another and the left hand looked too empty so I thought that a severed daemonhead would complement it.....

I am sorry I desacrated your favourite model, however in an attempt to make it up to you I have the beginings of my terminators justicar from another sliced and diced finecast model...


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So just completed my Plasma Cannon/Doomfist Dreadnought, "Ancient Iassus". Too Dark too take photos so will post them up tommorrow morning! 

Army list as a whole is playing very well, 3 games this week, 3 wins!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So "Ancient Iassus" is basically done. This is the stage I want to get most of the army to before I double back and touch things up. Iassus still needs basing and a coat of gloss on the lenses/Gems and his Force Weapon.

From the Front









Top half done, particularly happy how the gems and lenses came out, but o only the red one underneath the book comes out properly in the photo. Legs have the base colours done and im finishing them off as we speak.

Engine Pack









Didnt know how the "Danger!" black and yellow stripes would come out, but they seem ok! Just need to retouch the silver and maybe add some burn marks from the exhaust pipes/Vents. Any suggestions on how to do this would be great!

Nemesis Doom Fist (Still WIP)









Still havent found the ideal way to paint force weapons yet, but this doesnt seem bad for a first attempt. Still need to finish the metals on the rest of the arm, and highlight and add text to the purity seals like on the chest.

Plasma Cannon









Nice bit of free space on this shoulder. Im thinking if I get the time/Good enough I may try and do a bit of free hand of a sword wrapped in scrolls or something. Never done any free hand before, but hopefully by the time Ive done this log my painting skills will have improved enough to pull it off!

Anyways enough of my snivelling, all feedback and help welcome!!

OrdoMalleus


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Updated Photos from the first couple of pages, still no comments anyone?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mate, I'm a big fan of twin autocannon dreadnoughts, and it was a good idea using those chaos ones. And I like your idea of using the Emperor's Champion as a Justicar, he looks really good. 

Rev


----------



## sponsra (Aug 11, 2011)

Good, stable work for an army! For the metal parts I recommend you to give them another wash to make the recesses darker and make the paintjob look more neat (not that it's not neat, but a very dark and really dillutes wash can fixe the few misstakes you see). Use a real dark color, but thin it ALOT! That way it wont obscure the brihgter parts. I get the thing of using blue for shadows on the sliver parts, but I would still go for something warmer -maybe devlan mud with some water in it and then drybrush the very edges with metal, very sparsley. You can tell from the red areas that the placements of your highlights are fine, but they could easily get smoother if you thinned your paints more! I always mix my colors with water -saves you alot of time blending and the result gets alot less patchy!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Couple of updates really,

Firstly, @ Sponsra, thankyou, the whole army is very WIP at the moment, but the main base colours are done and and the silver simply needs touching up and then highlighting. I find equal parts of water, mithril silver, and skull white in a single line makes a very effective highlight, but the camera doesnt show it up well enough so I will have to take photos of my experiments tommorrow.

In the mean time I have been playing around trying to find a way to paint the robes. Ive been reading a lot of painting tutorials, and watering my paint down as sponsra suggested and it does create a lot smoother coat. Here is a Familiar that i have painted up to be an objective marker



















The flash unfortunately doesnt show the highlights, but thats the price too pay for having a crap camera and not photographing in dayligh!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So terminator base colours done: Particularly happy with how the gems on the Aegesis and highlights on the parchment came out. I have ordered a micropen to complete the scroll work some gloss varnish to coat the gems and swords. 

Does anyone use gloss varnish regularly and have an sucess?


























































Comments and criticism welcome! Particularly looking for advice on how to improve my painting


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

So terminators with swords finished!


















Halberd and hammers have all the basic colours done on them and are awiting the details. Converted Justicar From stern is basecoated, and will be painted up after the rest of the squad is complete!

I will keep you all posted!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)




----------

